# spear fishing



## LazyFatYANKEE (Jun 6, 2008)

*Where can we spearfish?*

HELP!. My brother, my friend and I are looking for places to spearfish. we are not scuba certified but enjoy free diving. Are there any places from destin to perdido that are accessible by swimming? we can dive to about 12 - 15 feet with no problem. If anyone is interested in tagging along with us, or letting us tag along with you drop me a line.
Thanks Rob


----------

